# Gaited horses Not gaiting ;-)



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, now I am officially jealous I don't have some ponies in my own backyard! I am going now to talk with my husband about the second and third jobs he will need to acquire quickly so that we can afford some land!

Love the video!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, that really made me smile. What a bunch of goobers :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks  They were all hanging up by me till they saw Tony and Fras. They had been out riding just the 2 of them when he called and said bring out the camera. They are a bunch of goobers Tony included :lol:


----------

